# What is up with my leaves-you decide



## daftpunk (Jan 12, 2017)

So room temps 75f down to 62f rh high 54% low 30% good air exchange growing in coco fed nutes to cf 14 ph 5.8-5.9 on alternative waterings.
So 4 weeks into flower now lihts not close to plants nor too excessive fan blowing.
Left to right is the starting to yellow to finally yellowing and falling off, it's not every leaf just the odd leaf on all plants.
the plants are budding up superbly just the fan leaf problem.:joint4:
Any ideas.
Daftpunk


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 12, 2017)

to much food or a potassium deficiency...... maybe from overwatering........ a pic of plant would help...........imo


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 12, 2017)

Different issues will show up different ways. Most often they appear in the leaves, but some issues will only affect the upper leaves, or just the newest growth, or it could be in the middle section of the plant on older leaves, or it could be at the bottom on older leaves. *Each of these represents a different issue, but all will form some kind of pattern if the issue is persistent.* 
Sometimes you can have a combination of "symptoms" that can either mean you have multiple deficiencies, or just the pH is off far enough to lock out those elements that are deficient.
Often there are leaves that die off randomly from the middle to the lower part of the plant. This could possibly be an issue if it forms a pattern, but many times its just that those leaves are older and have had some level of damage from handling, watering, pH fluxuations, etc. that have shortened their lives and usefulness to the plants. These lower leaves that aren't as efficient, the plant will quit feeding and kill off so that the energy can go to upper growth.

This may be what is happening here. A couple of good pics of the plants overall, with the yellowing leaves on will help us to recognize any patterns.


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 12, 2017)

Ill go take some pics of the whole plants for you kind folks.
Daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 12, 2017)

Ok we can rule out over watering as they have been vegged for 4-5 weeks in 10 litre hempy buckets and sup nutes fast, ph and cf are all ok although i had the issues of ph being way out in 1st two weeks of flowering as my meter was bust so was ph them @ 7.2 - 7.4 when coco sweet spot imho is 5.9 and i flushed until ph was within range then started to slowly up my feed cf.
Daftpunk


----------



## yarddog (Jan 12, 2017)

Looks overfed to me, i have a few in bloom now that i overfed, and a few i underfed too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2017)

Looks like Nitrogen being sucked out because they are flowering. Just weird how its just in a few places.


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 12, 2017)

I agree Weedhopper but have never experienced it before, i can only put this down to my earlier PH issues that have had this effect, anyway i'll chcek run off tomorrow see if this sheds any light on my problem.
Thanks again for all you help folks.
daftpunk


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 12, 2017)

Too much Nitrogen.

Can you give any NPK values?

eace:


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 12, 2017)

HippyInEngland said:


> Too much Nitrogen.
> 
> Can you give any NPK values?
> 
> eace:


:yeahthat:


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi Hippy, how could i take npk values?? i am atm feeding with bloom and was using buddy until yesterday when i started with pk/ 13/14 instead of buddy, so how would/could i measure the values!!!
Daftpunk.
P.s it's snowing, Yippee.


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 13, 2017)

Ok here we go.

I fed my plants 2 days ago with bloom and pk 13/14 cf18 ph5.9

Today i flushed one plant with 2.5 litres of ph'ed 5.5 water cf 0

Run off is cf15 ph6.

room temps min 63.4f, room min rh 26%

Room temps max 75.4f, room max rh 38%

Does this shed any more light on my issues.
daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 15, 2017)

So i answered and things went quiet, lol anyway i have it sorted plants are now all fine after my intervention.
Daftpunk


----------



## sopappy (Jan 15, 2017)

what happened with this one, daft? I'm thinking the plant went on to produce just fine and this problem was not an issue, maybe cost you a few grams is all...?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 16, 2017)

I think the pH being off the first 2 weeks of flowering was the key here. Flushing out the medium and getting fresh and pH balanced nutes to them straightened out the issue  However the damage was done and is now showing up as chlorosis/necrosis in the middle of the plants. Those won't heal but I wouldn't worry about it. Once I get about 50% chlorosis/necrosis on a leaf I will remove it.


----------



## Gooch (Jan 16, 2017)

ok I think what you have is to much phosphorus and that locks out magnesium as they use the same channel for uptake and compete with each other. During flower you  need extra phosphorus(P) in the first 4 weeks as phosphorus is the energy element and gives the plant energy to produce more flowers, then from week 5 on you no longer need phosphorus, you just need potassium(K) so I think the extra phosphorus that is building up by using the PK boost which has both phosphorus and potassium in it locking out the magnesium. Possibly


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies but it was/is nitrogen toxicity that is being dealt with as i type flushing daily until the input feed is the same as the run off, which may take a few days but hey ho **** happens.
Daftpunk.


----------

